# Titleist NXT Tour S Golf Balls



## DCB (May 28, 2012)

I was recently lucky enough to win a dozen of these balls from GM & Titleist. The last week has seen me play rather a lot of golf so I thought I'd give a run down of their performance.

I played the NXT Tour towards the end of last season. Prior to that I'd played TM TP Red until it was withdrawn from production. I like a ball that performs well on the long shots, but that can still give good control on shots into the green. To be honest, the NXT Tour that I played last season didn't quite give me all that I looked for, especially on shorter shots into the green.

The new NXT Tour S seems to have been matched nicely to my list of needs and wants. It's a good ball off the tee and with the fairway woods and long irons. Good ball flight and a good overall distance for my swing. It's around the green that this ball has improved upon the old NXT Tour. This ball does play very well with short shots into the green. It's not a replacement for the ProV1, but it's a much better than several other manufacturers offerings for this type of ball. It is also a very nice ball to putt with. this is an area that is very subjective, but, it feels like a softer ball when you are putting with it.

Having played several rounds in just a few days I've been able to gauge the  performance in cooler conditions through to the very warm conditions at the weekend. The ball has performed well all the way through the contrasting weather conditions. 

Durability is something that gets mentioned often on the Forum. Whilst it is obvious that the ball has been played and has taken a good few wedge shots, it has not been skinned or shredded like some others I've played with or seen at close hand. The NXT Tour S  seems to tick most if not all my list of needs and wants, so when this dozen are sacrificed the the Gorse I'll be more than happy to buy another dozen to take their place.

A good all round ball for those that don't want to pay premium prices but still want a quality ball that performs very well indeed.


----------



## Deke (May 28, 2012)

Good review DCB,I fancy a few of these myself!


----------



## MashieNiblick (May 28, 2012)

Cheers. Sound like they do what it says on the tin. Always quite liked the NXT Tour as a cheaper workaday alternative to ProV1 so chances are the next lot of balls I buy are likely to be these.


----------



## chrisd (May 29, 2012)

Although I tend to play a cheaper distance ball in the winter months I hated the NXT as it felt like a lump of rock compared to my favoured ball, the Maxfli Noodle. After reading your review I may just give them another try - thanks


----------



## DCB (May 29, 2012)

Since golf ball prices seem to have gone through the roof in the last couple of years, cost has to be taken into consideration. The scary thing is that these new NXT Tour S balls are coming in at the same price scale as ProV1s were when I last bought a dozen of them.

Expensive business buying golf balls


----------



## GB72 (May 29, 2012)

DCB said:



			Since golf ball prices seem to have gone through the roof in the last couple of years, cost has to be taken into consideration. The scary thing is that these new NXT Tour S balls are coming in at the same price scale as ProV1s were when I last bought a dozen of them.

Expensive business buying golf balls  

Click to expand...

Really good point. It sort of krept up on me that 'mid-priced' golf balls suddenly became Â£25-Â£30 a dozen. I will stick to Wilson Staff at about Â£15 a dozen.


----------



## TriggerTech (Jun 6, 2012)

Exactly mid price should be 15 to 22 a dozen IMHO


----------



## DCB (Aug 27, 2012)

So, we're at the end of August and heading towards the end of the golf season. I've just gone and bought another dozen NXT Tour S balls to see me through until the winter. I've used these almost exclusively this year and have found them to be ideal for my game. They are more durable than many of the premium balls but seem to perform well above some other mid range balls on the market. Short game hasn't suffered changing to this ball, putting is still going well with a nice sound and feel off the face of the putter. It's in the longer shots that this ball seems to perform well for me. Good for distance without being a rock. 
More than happy with this one, hopefully Titleist won't change the design too quickly because I really like this model.


----------

